# Ideas? 20 gallon hexagon wanting to stock.



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Hi y'all. I have a hexagon 20 gallon that I've thought about filling in the future. I would like to have snails, guppies, and something else.
I'm posting this for ANY AND ALL ideas, suggestions, anything as to what to stock in this aquarium if I did set it up in the future. : )
Live plants would be nice, but not a NPT, I think. I'm open to suggestions if I did do this sometime. I would like caves, rocks, I'm thinking maybe sand, too? Would I need to disinfect the sand if I bought it from a hardware store?
Thanks!


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not really sure. There's so many opportunities lol!  Maybe along with the snails and the guppies you could get some sort of small tetra species (neons, glowlights, etc.) platies, or rasboras like harlequins or Espeis. I would wash the sand with hot water no matter where you get it from, but plain sand from a hardware store I THINK (don't quote me on this) should be ok as long it's not colored or painted or anything and provided its been washed. Hopefully this helped you out a bit. Good luck on your tank!


----------



## possibility (Jun 25, 2013)

There are really so many options I love the freedom of starting a tank. With the guppies and snails I don't know about shoaling tetras. Most tetras have different chemistry requirements but I am just picky with my chemistry. Most can adapt. Platies have similar requirements and are really hardy and peaceful. they like to be in a shoal and get really stressed out if they aren't just to keep that in mind. They prefer medium hard water (just like guppies), a well planted tank with some open space, and I have heard that guppies prefer good illumination. They will accept most foods but now and then live foods or a vegetable component could be added. As for bottom dwellers your best choice is probably corydoras catfish (excluding the banded corydoras). Cories are peaceful fish that are really impressive in a shoal and are not considered algae eaters but will probably eat it if they can find it. They like their temperatures In the 70's. I think those species are some of the most common found and easy species to keep. They are peaceful, and I think that they would be perfectly comfortable in a 20 gallon. There are so many other species out there but I think that if you are sticking to the guppy and snail plan those are some of the best. As for plants I am guessing that you probably don't want to spend a lot of money in an expensive lighting set up or have to work with multiple fertilizers. Some basic plants to look into are java fern and mosses. There are a lot of different mosses but I have always liked the look of willow moss. As for the sand question I would just make sure that it is very well washed. 
Good luck with your tank!


----------

